# 3 questions on Breaking Bad



## ginscpy (Aug 27, 2012)

Why does Jesse continue to call Walt "Mr White"????

How can Walt's brother in-law be so dense as to not suspect him of being a major-league drug mfg after all of this time???

Is this the final season for BB?  I heard it was - but there have been hints that it will continue on for at least one more season.  ( ie "see the final  2 episodes for this season" promos on AMC)


----------



## MikeK (Aug 28, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> Why does Jesse continue to call Walt "Mr White"????


Jesse's first impression of Walter White was that of a respectable authoritaty figure.  That impression continued through the informal education afforded Jesse as he became a highly proficient meth chemist.  On that basis it appears the writers have chosen to portray Jesse as an essentially decent young fellow, an impression which I believe will have some significant effect in the future.  Especially since Walt is becoming the epitome of evil.



> How can Walt's brother in-law be so dense as to not suspect him of being a major-league drug mfg after all of this time???


Why would he?  He's been conditioned by his early association with Walt to have a diametrically opposite impression of him.  And first impressions are lasting.



> Is this the final season for BB?  I heard it was - but there have been hints that it will continue on for at least one more season.  ( ie "see the final  2 episodes for this season" promos on AMC)


If it doesn't devolve into totally incredible absurdity I hope it continues.


----------



## bobcollum (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't see how they could make yet another season, I don't really know how they managed to get in a fifth one.


----------



## ginscpy (Sep 6, 2012)

BB is coming back for a final season in summer of 2013.

Send off for 2012 was Walt's  brother-in-law on the crapper - realizing what Walt is..........


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Sep 6, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> BB is coming back for a final season in summer of 2013.
> 
> Send off for 2012 was Walt's  brother-in-law on the crapper - realizing what Walt is..........



Technically it's still the same season, I think. They're just dragging it out.


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 6, 2012)

I find the show disgusting..........I just think it sets the wrong example and that is why I dont watch it. Before you all scream and cry I dont think it should be taken off the air I was just stating my opinion.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 6, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> BB is coming back for a final season in summer of 2013.
> 
> Send off for 2012 was Walt's  brother-in-law on the crapper - realizing what Walt is..........


That scene left me wondering.  

I recall that the issue of "W W" came up in an earlier episode but Walt quickly dismissed it by referring Hank to a Walt Whitman poem.  So why does the mere existence of a Walt Whitman book now evoke a _eureka_ moment for Hank?  Unless I've missed something it appears the writers are pressed for time and at a loss to find a _hook_ into the coming season.  Because such a vague and shallow coincidence, with absolutely nothing more substantive, is hardly a reason for Hank to suspect Walt.  

But I'm anticipating Hank confronting Walt and Walt reminding Hank that his medical treatment was paid for with drug money, which would look very bad for Hank if that came out, and so on.  Which will make for a very interesting development.

Poor Skyler.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Sep 6, 2012)

MikeK said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > BB is coming back for a final season in summer of 2013.
> ...



I believe Gale gave that book to Walt, and left an inscription similar to the one that Hank found earlier.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Sep 6, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> Why does Jesse continue to call Walt "Mr White"????
> 
> How can Walt's brother in-law be so dense as to not suspect him of being a major-league drug mfg after all of this time???
> 
> Is this the final season for BB?  I heard it was - but there have been hints that it will continue on for at least one more season.  ( ie "see the final  2 episodes for this season" promos on AMC)



I've got another one - who was the Chicken man, really? There is implication that his back story in Chile is something of interest. Remember the Cartel boss who kills his partner but says "only reason I don't kill you is because I know who you are" - seems like he must have been pretty important in Chile to not have been whacked right then and there. And the DEA looks for his records in Chile but can't find them. They don't tell us much more than that but seems like they are implying there's an important story there.  I'm wondering if Mr. White doesn't wind up killed by folks from Chile over the Chicken man's death.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 6, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > BB is coming back for a final season in summer of 2013.
> ...


Is it just me or did this season seem to be comparatively short?  Or did it seem so because of Walt's transformation into a truly evil character.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Sep 6, 2012)

MikeK said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > ginscpy said:
> ...



The season is only half over. It was only 8 episodes, and the next 8 episodes of this season will be next summer.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Sep 6, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> I find the show disgusting..........I just think it sets the wrong example and that is why I dont watch it. Before you all scream and cry I dont think it should be taken off the air I was just stating my opinion.



LOL! Breaking Bad wasn't written to set a good example. Nor was the Godfather or the Sopranos. Anyone who watches TV shows or movies to use the characters as a role model is hopelessly lost anyway. Besides what the series seems to show is that Mr. Whites activities as a drug manufacturer and gangster have transformed him from a mild mannered school teacher with empathy for others and mostly good intentions to a sick animal who is capable of killing with no emotion at all - how anyone could take that as encouragement to enter the drug trade is beyond me.


----------



## thanatos144 (Sep 6, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > I find the show disgusting..........I just think it sets the wrong example and that is why I dont watch it. Before you all scream and cry I dont think it should be taken off the air I was just stating my opinion.
> ...



So it is a good example showing honest work isnt good enough to survive ?????


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Sep 6, 2012)

MikeK said:


> ginscpy said:
> 
> 
> > BB is coming back for a final season in summer of 2013.
> ...




Gale signs the book "G.B." and says something to the effect of "nice working with you".

A simple check of school employee records will show Hank whether or not W.W. has ever worked with a G.B. in the legitimate world.


----------



## OohPooPahDoo (Sep 6, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> OohPooPahDoo said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...



We already know from factual reality that a lot of people have honest work and yet don't have enough to survive (at least not to modern standards of living) - I'm failing to see what this piece of _entertainment_ has to do with it.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 6, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> Why does Jesse continue to call Walt "Mr White"????



It's a matter of respect. Walter was his teacher and now is his mentor.



> How can Walt's brother in-law be so dense as to not suspect him of being a major-league drug mfg after all of this time???



Walt doesn't appear like a criminal to him, he has no reason to suspect.



> Is this the final season for BB?  I heard it was - but there have been hints that it will continue on for at least one more season.  ( ie "see the final  2 episodes for this season" promos on AMC)



They split the season in 2. These 8 episodes are almost over, after which 8 more will play in February.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 6, 2012)

thanatos144 said:


> I find the show disgusting..........I just think it sets the wrong example and that is why I dont watch it. Before you all scream and cry I dont think it should be taken off the air I was just stating my opinion.



Not a chance, this isn't Weeds.

The show far from glorifies the life, in fact it shows the life of Walt destroying everyone around him. No amount of money is worth the misery that is caused by Walt's empire. I see it as a cautionary tale.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 9, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > ginscpy said:
> ...


Aha!

Thank you.  Now it makes sense.


----------



## MikeK (Sep 9, 2012)

OohPooPahDoo said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > ginscpy said:
> ...


Thanks to you, too.


----------



## PatriotPotato (Sep 30, 2012)

ginscpy said:


> Why does Jesse continue to call Walt "Mr White"????



Because Walt was his teacher.




ginscpy said:


> How can Walt's brother in-law be so dense as to not suspect him of being a major-league drug mfg after all of this time???



Because his brother in-law doesn't get to see everything the tv audience sees.


----------



## lefty_rosenthal (Nov 5, 2012)

Can't wait until the final season!


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 26, 2012)

Like "Weeds" I had an immediate, adverse reaction as soon as our anti-hero starts getting people killed, I mean besides methheads.

I'm on Netflix Season IV around episode 7 or so.

Shooting Gale Boetticher in the face....just plain fucking evil. I watched about one whole season a day until then...plain fucking evil.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Nov 26, 2012)

Oh, the show should end with Walter answering a knock on the door and it's Mike, then we hear a shot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Nov 26, 2012)

CrusaderFrank said:


> Oh, the show should end with Walter answering a knock on the door and it's Mike, then we hear a shot.



The show should end exactly where it began - and I'll bet it does.


----------



## George Costanza (Jan 24, 2013)

thanatos144 said:


> I find the show disgusting..........I just think it sets the wrong example and that is why I dont watch it. Before you all scream and cry I dont think it should be taken off the air I was just stating my opinion.



I am a huge BB fan - have seen every episode and am looking forward to what may come in the future.

I understand your feelings here.  I can see how you would find it disgusting and feel that it does not set a proper example.  I believe it projects reality insofar as the drug aspects are concerned.  People manufacture meth and those who do are quite often very strange and far out folks.  They can also be very evil.

OK - reality, you say.  So what?  There are lots of things that are absolutely real that shouldn't appear on network television.

I don't know.  I view BB with mixed sentiments.  But I am fascinated by it.


----------

